# Ever settled on the next best thing?



## sarahboes (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm reporting on a study which finds people are more likely to buy the next best thing if an item they want is sold out - the general idea being that consumers would rather get something than risk winding up empty handed. I know this happens to a lot of people, and I'm hoping to find someone to interview about their experience. Has anybody got a good story to share?

Would love to chat sometime today if possible, or by Monday noon ET latest.
I can be reached by private message, email: [email protected] or office line: 416-585-5133.

Hope to hear from you!

Sarah Boesveld
Reporter
The Globe and Mail


----------



## tom_ford (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh, I do agree with this one.

I don't have a story, though.


----------

